# An adorable dog that looks like a human



## Dalia (Mar 20, 2018)

Bnjour, We love the boils of our little companions. But we must admit that some people have sometimes very special faces.
This is the case of Yogi.







Many people find that Yogi has a "human head".
It is true that by comparing Yogi to a more "common" dog, there are reasons to find that he looks like a human. It's his eyes, his eyebrows and even his mouth that make that effect.







Le visage de ce petit chien qui ressemble à un humain perturbe de nombreux internautes - Animaaaaals


----------



## Rambunctious (Mar 20, 2018)

Uncle Harvey? is that you?


----------



## Dalia (Mar 20, 2018)

Rambunctious said:


> Uncle Harvey? is that you?


The little one look pretty special


----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben (Mar 20, 2018)

Yeah...that dog would give me the creeps.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Mar 20, 2018)

It's a combination of the color of his fur, and the way that his hair has been cut. 

I'd bet that you could do something similar with another dog of the same breed and color.


----------



## Dalia (Mar 20, 2018)

Tijn Von Ingersleben said:


> Yeah...that dog would give me the creeps.


Poor little thing, it's the color and perhaps a little trompe oeil


----------



## JoeMoma (Mar 20, 2018)

Dalia said:


> Bnjour, We love the boils of our little companions. But we must admit that some people have sometimes very special faces.
> This is the case of Yogi.
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like a dog to me.


----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben (Mar 20, 2018)

Dalia said:


> Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah...that dog would give me the creeps.
> ...


It's not the dog's fault


 
Just like it's not this guy's fault...but they're both creepy.


----------



## Crixus (Mar 20, 2018)

Dalia said:


> Bnjour, We love the boils of our little companions. But we must admit that some people have sometimes very special faces.
> This is the case of Yogi.
> 
> 
> ...





Meet Grizz and Cooter.


----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben (Mar 20, 2018)

Crixus said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > Bnjour, We love the boils of our little companions. But we must admit that some people have sometimes very special faces.
> ...


That is one cute chee hua hua.


----------



## Dalia (Mar 20, 2018)

Tijn Von Ingersleben said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> ...


This is real it is not for a movie or Something ?


----------



## Crixus (Mar 20, 2018)

Tijn Von Ingersleben said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> > Dalia said:
> ...




Old to. Got her from the pound about 15 years ago. Only took her so she wouldent get the needle. She snorts like a hog.


----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben (Mar 20, 2018)

Dalia said:


> Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> 
> 
> > Dalia said:
> ...


Jesus Aceves.


----------



## Dalia (Mar 20, 2018)

Tijn Von Ingersleben said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> ...


It's not his fault but he looks like the wolf man


----------

